# ADU door to the main house



## ELLEN09US (Dec 31, 2020)

Is it possible to have a door from the ADU to the main house?

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Dec 31, 2020)

How do the codes read there

Do you have a link to them


----------



## cda (Dec 31, 2020)

Santa Cruz 



Can I have an interior door between my home and an
attached ADU?
The current building code standards can allow a door directly between two dwelling units. The door will be subject to higher standards by the Building code in order to meet fire and sound attenuation requirements, but you can have a door connecting your home and your ADU. Contact the Building Counter for specific information on the standards that will apply (email PLNBuildingInfo@santacruzcounty.us or call 831-454-2260 during regular business hours).
Will my Property Taxes increase?
Yes, slightly. The base value of the property is not reassessed, and any tax advantages





			http://www.sccoplanning.com/Portals/2/County/adu/ADU%20Basics.pdf?ver=h3KgDUldBTvNJ2bpiKYpWw%3d%3d


----------



## ICE (Jan 1, 2021)

If it is a junior ADU it might be required.  A junior ADU can share a bathroom with the primary dwelling.  As far as a regular ADU I would be skeptical about that given the rating of the wall between the ADU and primary dwelling.  But hey now...I'm just an inspector so what do I know?


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## e hilton (Jan 1, 2021)

What is a junior adu?


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2021)

e hilton said:


> What is a junior adu?



No amenities?










						Two Bedroom ADUs: Five Ways to Make the Most of Your Backyard — United Dwelling  ADU | Accessory Dwelling Units | Los Angeles, CA
					

When you invest in an Accessory Dwelling Unit (commonly referred to as an ADU or granny flat), you have the opportunity to generate passive income as a rental, provide a close, comfortable place for aging relatives, or even utilize the space for personal use.




					www.modative.com


----------



## e hilton (Jan 1, 2021)

Interesting.  Clearly aimed at garage conversions.  Kitchen sink max 16x16.  All electric.  Bathroom not required.  120v service only.


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Interesting.  Clearly aimed at garage conversions.  Kitchen sink max 16x16.  All electric.  Bathroom not required.  120v service only.



California does not allow Dinosaurs 

Only pure California Sun


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes but they allow the homeless to live in them?


----------



## e hilton (Jan 2, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Yes but they allow the homeless to live in them?


Now there’s a progressive thought ... amend the ordinance to require 30% of all ADU/JADU in a neighborhood to be set aside for homeless people.  No current ADU needs to be “converted” to homeless, but all newly permitted ones need to be homeless until the 30% value is reached.


----------



## ICE (Jan 2, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Now there’s a progressive thought ... amend the ordinance to require 30% of all ADU/JADU in a neighborhood to be set aside for homeless people.  No current ADU needs to be “converted” to homeless, but all newly permitted ones need to be homeless until the 30% value is reached.


They are no longer referred to as the homeless in the woke state that we are experiencing.  They are the un-housed.


----------

